# How do I let others see my webcam through a website?



## Egon

I got this new webcam for my little home weather station and I want to put it on a website with all my other records, live. How would I go about doing that?

Thanks!


----------



## WeatherMan

http://www.mycampage.com/


----------



## Perfessor

I can't tell if this is free or what. Probably not but a free site would be nice.


----------



## WeatherMan

Yep, its free, I used to use it


----------

